# New Forum Roll-Out



## jeff (May 17, 2008)

Should we roll out the new forum while it's still under constructions or wait until it's all finished and pretty? Finished and pretty is going to take a couple more months. Functional, but rough could be done in a couple weeks.


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2008)

Check this post for the background.

Please post comments here if you like.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 17, 2008)

I think you should just do it. "Get-er-done!" Regardless if you wait or do it now it will cause confusion, hate and discontent (well maybe just confusion). It would be better to continue to build with feedback from a lager group instead of trying to trouble shoot yourself.

believe me, my site was long way from being done, when I announced it. But with user input, it is turning out great.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 17, 2008)

What ever is best for you Jeff. It's gonna get done sooner or later.


----------



## great12b4ever (May 17, 2008)

I voted I don't care.  By this vote I am trying to tell you that I think you know more about all the pro's and con's of either way better than I do, and I feel it should be your decision as to when and how.  I have had NO complaints about the way you have operated this forum, and want to leave that judgement call to you, the founder and our leader.  (Am I just passing the buck? [:I])


----------



## NavyDiver (May 17, 2008)

I think it would be easier to maintain one than two [].  Make the switch.


----------



## airrat (May 17, 2008)

Jeff any way to have some log into it to see if any suggestions or bugs can be worked out?


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Jeff any way to have some log into it to see if any suggestions or bugs can be worked out?


I have a couple people working on that. There isn't much there right now other than the basic out-of-the-box forum. I have someone working on a skin which will look similar to our color scheme and layout here. 

I have three main goals (1) bring over all member accounts with post counts, etc., (2) bring over all topics and posts, and (3) do this as soon as possible with the limits of "under construction-ness" that people can live with. The $100+ a month savings in hosting costs is a big carrot for me.


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Jeff any way to have some log into it to see if any suggestions or bugs can be worked out?


Once I get our new custom skin installed, I'll throw it open for comments. The person I have working on this estimated late next week. As soon as I have something from her, I'll let you know.


----------



## ashaw (May 17, 2008)

Jeff
Whatever is best for you.  If you need any help please email me.

Alan


----------



## Randy_ (May 17, 2008)

Move it when YOU think it is the right time!!


----------



## Draken (May 17, 2008)

I'd say if it saves money on the hosting costs, do it ASAP.  Then we all can help with the tweaking and suggestions. [}]


----------



## Ligget (May 18, 2008)

Jeff I am with the "switch when you think it`s time" group!


----------



## alphageek (May 18, 2008)

If you think it will be functional enough, and can make the switch.. I'd say save yourself the money and switch.  Do whatever you think will work best.  I'm in the 'agile' camp of software.. Give it as a base and add in on the fly if that works for you.


----------



## BryanJon (May 18, 2008)

I voted do it now. Save the money and as long as it is functional.


----------



## dkarcher (May 18, 2008)

I vote "Git er done!"


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 18, 2008)

I vote,wait till you have it done!


----------



## mitchm (May 19, 2008)

From my experience, the more you work on getting the "new" just right, the more you find that needs to be changed to be "just right" and the longer it takes. What ever is easiest for you! THANKS for a great site!!!!!!


----------



## MobilMan (May 19, 2008)

What would you like to do, Jeff?  Just hope you don't change the format too much.  This is the best site as is & that may be the reason it's the busiest.  Let's hope it's not like Yahoo Penturners.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 19, 2008)

Jeff-
Having been a lead on several of these "roll-outs", I am sure that it will NEVER be "done".  Not an insult, just a fact of systems design and testing!  I say, roll it out and let the masses be your testers.  This is also a good volume handling and permissions test.  Additionally, based on myself and the folks I have met, no one should get too upset about rough around the edges or slightly erratic or incomplete![}]


----------



## MDWine (May 19, 2008)

for my .02, when Jeff is ready, go fer it...

I assume will old threads and articles be available in some fashion for a while?


----------



## rickstef (May 19, 2008)

If I read Jeff's comments correctly, he has a importer available for vB that will import all the threads from here to the new Forum operating system

so your assumption is correct, old threads will be available once the move has been made


----------



## jeff (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> 
> for my .02, when Jeff is ready, go fer it...
> 
> I assume will old threads and articles be available in some fashion for a while?


All posts will come with us. Articles are separate from the forum database, but they'll come too.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (May 19, 2008)

I am adamantly opposed to you doing anything other than whatever it is you want to do. [}] Man, I think I should have been a politician!!


----------



## Aderhammer (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MobilMan_
> 
> What would you like to do, Jeff?  Just hope you don't change the format too much.  This is the best site as is & that may be the reason it's the busiest.  Let's hope it's not like Yahoo Penturners.


The VB forum software is awesome!  They use it at sawmillcreek.org and another forum i belong to.  I love it.


----------



## stevers (May 20, 2008)

finish it and make the unavailing when it's pretty.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 21, 2008)

Anticipation is one of life's spices.  Thank you for all you do Jeff.
Rob


----------



## sbell111 (May 22, 2008)

I think that you should do get it as close to the final product as you can.  If you don't, you will spend so much time explaining that you are 'workin on it' that you won't have time to actually work on it.


----------



## wicook (May 22, 2008)

Go for it, Jeff. The site is a great resource ... and if you can save $100/mo (as you indicated above), by all means, do it now!


----------



## mick (May 22, 2008)

Jeff I voted I don't care but what I really mean.......(Sounds like the opposite party's response to the State of the Union huh?) Is it should open whenever you're ready. I can see benefits to both ways. Just going ahead and doing it will force us to get into it and get used to it.....plus I'm sure you'll welcome constructive input from members . The other way, waiting until your done and it's right as far as you are concerned will cut down on a lot of discussion and difference of opinion, not that it's bad thing  So I'm no help either way is fine.

As far as sweating transferring the photos I can always upload em again! So that's no biggie


----------



## Dalecamino (May 22, 2008)

Jeff , I'm all the way in . I learned to navigate this site ! I can learn another one ! Thanks for the work you do to keep this forum growing .


----------



## Buzz (May 23, 2008)

Whatever suits you best.  We all appreciate the work you do and the change over should accommodate you first and foremost.


----------



## Dan_F (May 23, 2008)

I voted whatever is best for you. 

Dan


----------



## gketell (May 23, 2008)

I vote to "do it now" so we the users can see/provide feedback on just how to smooth out those rough edges (if there are multiple choices).

GK


----------



## CSue (May 25, 2008)

Jeff, my vote is with the "whatever works best for you" group.  You've been doing a superb job all round before I joined and now.  I am grateful for the work you and all the others involved do to keep this forum running smoothly and help it grow.  

What your feel is best, do it.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2008)

Time for a brief update on this poll.

I've decided to go ahead with the conversion ASAP. Here's why:

1 - We'll save a bunch of money, over $100 a month on hosting.

2 - I'm spending a huge amount of time configuring and tinkering with the test site, which I'll need to wipe anyway and reload. I feel like my time would be better spent on the permanent site.

3 - I really think most of you are going to really like the new functionality and features. There is so much there that we've needed for so long. You'll love the photo album - comments, public and private albums, etc.

4 - I need your help finding bugs, things that don't work, etc. 

So, I'll be giving you more info on how and when this will happen, but it's coming sooner rather than later. I can't wait!

If you want to take a quick look at a few things go here:
http://test.penturners.org/forum/index.php

Lots of stuff broken, it's on a slow server, and it will disappear without notice, but feel free to play. Don't post anything you want saved! (I am not even sure right this sec that posting is enabled...)

To log on, you'll need to reset your password:
http://test.penturners.org/forum/login.php?do=lostpw

You'll need to do that again when it's live.

Jeff


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2008)

By the way, feel free to post comments about the new forum here, or email me if you prefer that.

The posts and member lists there currently are about 2 weeks old, the last time I did a test migration.


----------



## sptfr43 (May 28, 2008)

looks like it is set up a lot like the fountain pen network site.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeff .... are we supposed to be able to log?  I keep getting an "invalid username" message.


----------



## jeff (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, Al, you should be able to log on. Did you do the password reset as I described above?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks good to me Jeff


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 1, 2008)

Works fine for me----so when are you going to make the switch??


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 1, 2008)

I just checked it out and LOVE the photo features! Over all look, feel, and ease is perfect.


----------



## jeff (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> Works fine for me----so when are you going to make the switch??


I'm thinking about June 21. I need to tinker a little more to get a warm feeling that I can get it all done in 24 hours. I'll make a decision in a day or so.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 1, 2008)

it works for me - same sort of feel - so it should be aok

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## fstepanski (Jun 3, 2008)

I voted "Wait till it's done"  have all the kinks worked out, don't want to detour anyone from participating..


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jun 3, 2008)

Jeff,
Very nice!! I think it's going to be fun...for us!!


----------



## markgum (Jun 4, 2008)

had internet problems all afternoon.  tried to reset my password to take a look and no joy.  got the e-mail giving me the web site and says my new password will be emailed to me.  stupid internet....[B)]


----------



## DSallee (Jun 8, 2008)

Worked great for me Jeff... I REALLY like the photo feature!!

Dave


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeff it will not let me log in either. and it won't allow me to reset my password as it says my e-mail is already being used.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ignore the message above. i finally got in. Photo comments is going to be a blast. otherwise I didn't have much trouble finding my way around. sort of reminds me of looking at this site a few years ago. has that big empty halls feeling to it. that won't last long. not nearly as long as it did here for the first couple of months. I will say it runs much faster on this computer than this site is.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with alot of the others.  Only you know how far along it is and when it will be good enough to start.  I will support any decision you make though.  I have gotten use to this site and will miss it but as one person said "If you aren't moving forward these days then you are moving backwards".  THanks for all you do for us.


----------

